# IPod Touch entsperren geht nicht mehr



## Paule (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo, hier ist zwar das falsche Forum aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir trotzdem helfen.

Ich hab hier einen iPod Touch (3.Generation) mit dem ich vor ein paar Tagen noch ganz normal Musik gehört habe, nach dem ausschalten wollte ich erneut Musik hören, doch er lies sich nicht mehr entsperren (er sperrt sich ja nach einer gewissen Zeit automatisch). 

Ich hab zuerst gedacht, der Touchscreen sei kaputt, doch als ich ihn dann am PC angeschlossen habe und der Bildschirmschoner einsetzte (also kurz bevor der iPod sich sperrt), hab ich wieder auf den Touchscreen getippt und da hat er reagiert. 

Ich hab dass an fast jeder Stelle des Touchscreens ausprobiert und deshalb geh ich davon aus, dass dem Touch nichts fehlt! 

Ich habe nun auch probiert, ihn über den PC mit Itunes wieder herzustellen, fast am Ende kommt jedoch eine Meldung, dass die Netzverbindung nicht passt.
Dann hab ich den IPod über den PC komplett gelöscht, also alle Apps, Musik, Filme, Fotos etc. jedoch kann ich ihn immer noch nicht entsperren.

Über Hilfe und / oder Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## thomass5 (27 Februar 2011)

... da gabs doch so nen komischen Tasten/EinAusSchalter-Trick um das Ding komplett zurückzusetzen. 

Was ich bei meinem Telefon schon bemerkt hatte, der kapazitive Touchscreen reagiert besser wenn ich das Metallgehäuse gleichzeitig berühre.

Thomas


----------



## Paule (28 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... da gabs doch so nen komischen Tasten/EinAusSchalter-Trick um das Ding komplett zurückzusetzen.


Weißt Du noch wie der Trick geht?


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, der HOME-Button und Sleep-Button für gut 10s. 

Der Bedienschutzschalter hängt nicht manchmal?

Heute Nachmittag kann ich eventuel vom Kollegen noch mehr Infos bekommmen(der ist ein Verappelter). Ich hab hier nur nen nano von meiner Tochter. Da ging es über die Laut/Leise Tasten

Thomas


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Februar 2011)

1 x gehirnreset mit itunes


----------



## Paule (28 Februar 2011)

@ Lars, das hatte ich ja schon probiert, aber es ging leider nicht.
Trotzdem Danke für den Versuch.


thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, der HOME-Button und Sleep-Button für gut 10s.


Das war's.
Danke Thomas  :s12:


----------

